# Araucana pullet



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Have 9 chickens one of which is a auracana pullet, I introduced her and another two hens to my current flock of six chickens a week ago. They have all settled in. But the aruacana does look the smallest, I was told she was around a year but I think she is a lot younger and she's not laying yet and again I do not think she is mature enough.

My problem is that she is really skitty, I can get close to the other 8 and pick them all up fairly easy, some easier than other. Though Maria the auracana runs and becomes vocal if I get close. She does not hang out with the others and spends most of her time near around the coop. Though she has started to perch in the evening with the other hens at night. Though in the morning she is always in a nesting box though I cannot see why has she has not layed yet.


Here is a picture of here, any help I would appreciate


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Sandeep
That doesn't look like an Araucana, it looks more like an Ameraucana. I think generally, Ameraucanas are more skittish than other breeds. I know mine are. It is at the bottom of the pecking order right now and has to works its way in.
It may never lay. It looks a little rooish to me. Someone else might be able to help more on that. 
Good luck.

This is a young Lavender Ameraucana cockerel.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi little wings 

Thanks for your advice, I bought it from a reputable place and they said it was a pullet and were reluctant to seel me it has they wanted to breed from her

So fingers crossed it's not a roo

I have actually just gone in the cop and picked her up, she was not happy about it but after that when I put her down , her reaction to me was slightly different 

She then actually let me approach her and stroke her

I think making a thing of picking her up daily might calm her down

I hope she eventually lays though I have grown fond of her and she has so much character

She actually cluck more than a noise a roo would make so I am more inclined to think she is a hen

Fingers crossed

Your Roo looks lovely


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

She is definentaly a cross breed of something. Araucanas don't have that much feathers on their head. And this hen doesn't look like she has feathery cheeks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, the more you handle her the friendlier she will become for you. My Ameraucana is very skittish and needs to be handled the most often out of all the various breeds I have in order to keep her more tamed. Lovely little hen you have by the way. She is adorable.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

My opinion is, It's a mixed breed, not an Ameraucana nor a Araucana. It looks like a rooster to me, but I may be wrong. If it is possible to get some close up pics then that would help. Good luck!


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys will try to upload some closer pics


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Done so more research and all the traits point to a hen, she is not aggressive like the roosters, she keeps her self to her self like the hen, she does not crow but clucks

She does not puff out or stick her chest out

So fingers crossed


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She most certainly could be a pullet. I was just looking at the thick looking legs and that tail feather. She looks like she has an attitude too. lol 
I hope it is a girl.  If it lays an egg, it is a girl for sure.  Keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## applejackacres (Apr 1, 2013)

What country are you from? British or Aussie Araucanas have tails, muffs, beards, tufts and crests. US Araucanas are Rumpless and have tufts, and ameraucanas have tails, beards and muffs.  She looks like a hen!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

applejackacres said:


> What country are you from? British or Aussie Araucanas have tails, muffs, beards, tufts and crests. US Araucanas are Rumpless and have tufts, and ameraucanas have tails, beards and muffs.  She looks like a hen!


OK. That makes sense. It's a UK Araucana?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Pure breed Ameraucanas only have tails and beards, not muffs.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> Pure breed Ameraucanas only have tails and beards, not muffs.


Ameraucanas do have muffs. They don't have tufts. Tufts grow out by the ears. Tufts are a lethal gene in Araucanas. Offspring with a double dose (homozygote) will die between a few days before hatching to shortly after hatch.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just to make sure I'm not thinking of something else, what are muffs?


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi All

I am from England, I have heard back from the breeder and they had reassured me that it's a hen, also they have said at this age they roo and hens can look similar. Though I would like to thank you all for your help really appreciate it


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> Just to make sure I'm not thinking of something else, what are muffs?


Muffs are on the side of their face under the eye. It continues down to the beard. The tufts stick out from the ear area.

This is one of my Ameraucana hens with muffs and beard.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

These are tufts.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know what tufts are. I thought muffs were another word for tufts. I thought that the first pic was just a beard. My bad.  Thanks for the correction LittleWings!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> I know what tufts are. I thought muffs were another word for tufts. I thought that the first pic was just a beard. My bad.  Thanks for the correction LittleWings!


I think beard and muff are two different genes, but are almost always together.


----------



## applejackacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's one with muffs, tufts and a beard! )


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is a link to some British Araucanas, they have crests, muffs, beards, and sometimes tails. http://www.araucana.org.uk/breed_standards.html
There are four different types of purebreed Araucanas in the UK they are the Large Tailed, Large Rumpless, Bantam Tailed, and Bantam Rumpless.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you avis67 , I think mine is a bantam tailed araucana


----------

